# My role in a 2012 pin up horror calendar.



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love, love, *love* the idea of the buried alive shoot. Was involved in food photography _(was the food stylist)_ and can completely understand all the work that goes into one. single. picture! 

Be following this thread for sure.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice lighting on the coffin....what's the source of the light?


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

dirrectly above are 2 phillips black lights (4 foot 40watts) in a standard 4' double flouresent fixture. (its actually my arcade lighting.
When it comes to blackling they are my only choice.
They seem to blow most of those all in one blacklight fixture packages right out of the water. (a lot of them being only 20 watts)


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Buried alive, wow! 
>How will you shoot the underground scene? Will the casket be surrounded by dirt? 
>Maybe some fellow "undead" hands could be digging through the dirt towards the model? And/or underground rodent tunnels crossing back and forth. 
>Will the model be clawing her way out? 
>Is there a title that will show up on the image? The title could read " I'm going to get back at you for this #$%&@!

Looks like a lot of fun actually.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

For your amusement, picture this.

All black , with a glowing white coffin situated 2/3's down the page.
The burried will be left up to your imagenation, but we will get the point across.
Lots o black, lots o white and a whole lotta red!
It's gotta be sexy and its gotta scream pin up!


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

Keep us posted on the calendar's progress! As a big-time retro-fied bike dork, and Halloween fanatic I'm all about this project! Keep up the AMAZING work!!!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Looking forward to following the progress!!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Awe yeah. I'd buy that calendar.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm digging the modern pin-up stuff your friend does. Especially the one with the model Jessica La Blanche on the ladder. Oh mah Gawd.. I would've posted the picture here but I'm not sure everyone would appreciate it/the mods might not like it. So I won't  But if you go to the link she gives above and go to the modern pin-up album - you'll see what I mean.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

My basement walls are littlered with dana's works (she sells her prints)
I get the friend discount (free)
I still visit her her fan page regularly. You don't have to sell me bud, I'm there with ya. 

Digging a little further into the cobwebs, the little doodles that spawn the idea's









the next, down in the barn.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Very cool!!!!
I love the first shoot!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool and very sexy. This would definately be a cool calander to have in the ol prop building shop. Of course it will make it hard to concentrate.


----------



## Pennsylvania Gothic (Aug 9, 2010)

I would be happy to give you some ideas, unfortunately the pictures have caused me to swalllow my tongue... 

WOW ~


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am looking forward to seeing the outcome. Heck I would buy it too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

It looks amazing!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

icyuod2 said:


> dirrectly above are 2 phillips black lights (4 foot 40watts) in a standard 4' double flouresent fixture. (its actually my arcade lighting.
> When it comes to blackling they are my only choice.
> They seem to blow most of those all in one blacklight fixture packages right out of the water. (a lot of them being only 20 watts)


At first I thought this was a fin from a 50's-60's car!
Gorgeous, and love black light!
Will definitely follow your progress and look forward to the final product! I think you've got some pre-orders already lining up! Put me down for 2!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm sorry for not keeping you up to date. I've been very busy and we had some issues we ran into. (which left us a little behind schedual.)

We're shooting the coffin this week. I've also started collecting and building items for the next set.

Made an antique embalming table with a few $6 spindals and some pine.








It's hard to see in the picture, but i used my angle grinder (and a flap wheel type sanding disk) to give the top of the table some mean body wear.








And the rest of the items so far for the shot








I've got all my friends collecting wierd stuff for the doc's shelves.








The mummified cat carcas showed up yesterday. (i threw it in a jar, hit it with clear coat then knocked some dust on it, from the top of my heating vents)
Looks like its been in a jar for years. 
I still need a lot of old medican bottles and other wierd medical items.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Your props will make a great set. Your embalming table even has a drain on it. You definitely are going for the details.


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

That table is fantastic, and the body-wear is great! You can DEFINITELY see where the head, shoulders, etc were. The oscilloscope is an amazing addition as well, great work!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thx guys! I was some stoked to get the heart monitor, but he just wouldn't sell me the paddles. (he was real nervous about sellingme the unit itself)


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well without giving too much of the calendar away, here's a sneak peek at our first shoot.








The shoot took place on my b-day of all days. (march 26)  I'm some excited we're on our way. (this being the first shoot and way behind schedual)

Kat filled in last minute since our original model fell through last minute. She really bailed us out. Besides, how many people let ya burry them? 
Dana Brushette did a wicked job behind the camera (she always does)
And all involved had a wonderful time.

I thought you guys might like to see.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Very elegant. Nice job. Happy Belated birthday btw. Mine's tomorrow.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the process. I might be interested in buying a calendar when it's finished.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thx for the kind words.

You should see the actual shot for the calendar. It's friggin hot!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW That bike is nuts!


----------



## pumpkin923 (Oct 16, 2009)

lovin this!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Great pin ups! i'm interested in the calendar when t comes out.

i like the props for the scenes so far--really nice work.

I've always been partial to cemetery scene: girl in provocative pose leaning against tombstone, girl reclining on sarcophagus in crypt, girl looking through cemetery gtes or through mausolem gates. the girl can be a vampire, ghost, witch or just a goth type pin up. I'm easy. 

My wife suggests a witches' kitchen with a sexy witch or a voodoo hut in the woods/swamp. Or both.

Keep us posted.


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

cant wait for this one!!!!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

ondeko said:


> Great pin ups! i'm interested in the calendar when t comes out.
> 
> i like the props for the scenes so far--really nice work.
> 
> ...


You guys are full of wonderful idea's! Love the cemetery idea's
I'm so looking forward to our next shoot. We're attending shock stock. It's the first annual horror movie convention in our home town (london ont)
The women of the evil dead are all gonna be there, short horror film competion etc etc.
We're doing our next shoot there. (we'll be there all weekend)

We're setting up a creepy doctor office and we'll have 3-4 nurses on hand.
here's what they girls will be wearing (formerly womans fitted lab coats)
One of the nurses, Scary miss mary, (that isn't her nuses charictor name.lol)
designed this herself.








btw, my 2 fav. nurses names.  Mel practice. of course, miss leading....... 
and some of the set
















this evening, I've been working on toys for our nurses to play with. 









quick vid of the sound/lighting.
View My Video
It should be a terrific weekend, And hoping to get some great shots. (playing with all the devices.)
I'm really looking forward to a faux halloween in april (or at least that's the way I look at it )
Shortly followed by halloween in may. My friend does an anual "Malloween" bash (costume party in may)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That room is terrifying! The picture turned out great and love the model's bangs.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I just returned from an excelent weekend of horror, at London Ontario's first horror film convention.
I took my photographer and some of my Sin Girls to assult Shock Stock 2011 with a vengeance! We had a fabulous time and really made an impression on the crowd. The Sin girls, (sin lab #13) the experiment that went horribly wrong in a wickedly wonderful way, Kicked butt and took names! lol
The Sin Girls are part of my new company, Sinister Laboratories.
We set up the shoot for promotional purposes. (and of course to have a good time.) Dana Brushette (the photographer) is the talent behind the lense for the up coming calendar.

Well I'm gonna shut up and get to the pic's, enjoy!
Our booth








Here comes trouble! (my business partner Larry and I)








The Sin Grils (Sin Lab #13) left to right
Mary (Scary Miss Mary) Corey (Bliss Star/Miss Leading...) Jacqueline (Mel Practice) and Danielle (PixXxie)
















Dana (and the girls) doing what they do best!








Corey (bliss star/Miss leading...) and Mary (Scary Miss Mary)








Steph is actually one of the models that's going to be in our Calendar.








We must have stole the show, cause when Dana started taking pic's, so did all the other vendors. lol








Now here's a little devil if ever I saw one. lol
This is Little Mr. Mason Man. (Larry's little guy)








We had a Wickedly good time!
Didn't buy much from the show, took a lot of great pic's for you guys though. (I'll post em in another thread)
I did however come home with Troma's Toxic Avenger box set, A few old movie cards (nuke em high etc) and Hal and the women of the evil dead signed my bloody machette!








All in all a Fabulous weekend!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well the pic's (Taken by my photographer) are slowly starting to surface.









David goodfellow-fangoria Also took the time to photograph the sin girls.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

more wonderfully wicked pic's for ya.
























Fangoria covered the event.
http://www.fangoria.com/index.php?o...ock-stock-2011&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=167
And included a pic of my girls. Thier all pretty stoked about the show and eager to move on to bigger and better projects.
Yup I think I'm going to enjoy having my very own sin girls.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

awesome pics!

and I LOVE that wheelchair!!!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thx creeepycathy. We had a wickedly wonderful time!

Yeah that wheel chair is still the deal of the century and delivered to the door to boot.


----------

